# Intense 951 FRO vs. Intense M6 FRO



## D-aumenH-och (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Intense-Gemeinde,

ich stehe momentan vor der Wahl zwischen den oben genannten Rahmen.

Der Einsatzzweck sind die Bikeparks in D, A, CH und z.B. PDS. Hier liegt mein Fokus klar auf DH, aber auch die anderen Strecken sollen unter die Stollen genommen werden. 

Momentan fahre ich ein Propain Rage DH und bin damit extrem zufrieden, aber ein Intense reizt mich schon sehr lange. 

Das Propain ist trotz des Federwegs sehr handlich und lässt sich gut zum Abspringen bewegen, der Federweg hat mich bisher nicht negativ beeinflusst. Ist das mit dem M6 ähnlich, oder ist es doch eher ein Bügeleisen zum draufhalten?

Welche Vor- und Nachteile seht ihr bei den beiden Bikes, welches würdet ihr empfehlen und warum?

Ich habe mich schon durch diverse Foren gepflügt und schon die ein oder andere Meinung aufgeschnappt, aber vielleicht kann es nochmal jemand direkt vergleichen...

Mir ist klar, das eine Probefahrt das Beste wäre, aber das ist leider nicht zeitnah machbar.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## D-aumenH-och (26. Juli 2011)

Es gibt doch einige hier die schon beide Bikes gefahren sind... Wäre über eine Hilfe wirklich sehr dankbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

